# Am I the most hated human being of SAS?



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

So since someone made a similar thread I figured to make a similar one.

I'd love to hear the haters and what they say about me or at least what they respond in the poll.

I would actually write something else in the poll but it would get deleted so I'll just frame it as hate and nothing else.

For anonymous (hate) messages (I won't publish them, I'll just see them)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I don't hate anyone unless they give me a very good reason too & even then I admire the evolutionary circumstances that led to you becoming so hateable.


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

Yeah ... you forgot the poll ... I hate that ....


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

are we running the SAS "most hated" pageant now?

unfortunately if there is a pageant at all and people enter it and it goes ahead there must be winners and losers. to ask the question is to create winners and losers. even if the losers are unspoken. they are there.

everyone should make the same poll and then we can tell the actual winner and loser lol


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

andy1984 said:


> are we running the SAS most hated pageant now?


I don't know where you got this idea from. Maybe the name of the thread was misleading. I wanted to know about myself and that's it


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hardly, but I'm a bit disappointed I haven't been voted sexiest yet, so there's still that.


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

andy1984 said:


> are we running the SAS "most hated" pageant now?
> 
> unfortunately if there is a pageant at all and people enter it and it goes ahead there must be winners and losers. to ask the question is to create winners and losers. even if the losers are unspoken. they are there.
> 
> everyone should make the same poll and then we can tell the actual winner and loser lol


.? ... so we should all make our own poll sites and ask if we're the most hated or not ? ??


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Dispatch said:


> .? ... so we should all make our own poll sites and ask if we're the most hated or not ? ??


definitely. you've got to be in to win


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Dispatch said:


> .? ... so we should all make our own poll sites and ask if we're the most hated or not ? ??





andy1984 said:


> definitely. you've got to be in to win


Erm no, there's no need to do that if you find this idea annoying and people who post it annoy you by doing that. Definitely only people who genuinely wanted to know the answer to this question for whatever personal reason have posted it. Nobody pushes you to do anything, it's something we as individuals felt like posting. But I got it, it annoys you, you don't like this idea in general. Ok, now you can move on.


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

Ok ok ... I’ll go ... but 1st tell me ... what happened to your eye ?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Erm no, there's no need to do that if you find this idea annoying and people who post it annoy you by doing that. Definitely only people who genuinely wanted to know the answer to this question for whatever personal reason have posted it. Nobody pushes you to do anything, it's something we as individuals felt like posting. But I got it, it annoys you, you don't like this idea in general. Ok, now you can move on.


I was pretty much joking.

but yeah i dont see how people would think you're hated or hate you. probably if they didnt like you they would put you on ignore list or something?

but yeah I like you, for what it's worth.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I made a thread similar to these years ago and it got closed down lol.

You're alright, better than Gwyn. So no I don't hate you.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I think you're a nice person, and I like you.  I'm sorry to see that you think people on here hate you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have to admit that you have a certain charisma that I find more than mildly gravitational.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't hate you.  Lots of people here just don't know what to say to each other. There are lots of different problems here, and people who don't know what to say just don't say anything. Especially if the problem is serious. It makes a lot of people wonder if people just don't like them. But mostly people don't know how to help. That's why the superficial threads generally get a lot more replies.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

No. People who are outspoken will be criticized but if they personally attack you that's their problem. People show they don't like you when they ignore you completely, which is what happens to me.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Nah, I'd just say you're self-absorbed but it's ok.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

We have to confirm if you are a human first...


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Dispatch said:


> Ok ok ... I'll go ... but 1st tell me ... what happened to your eye ?


This 

* *














andy1984 said:


> I was pretty much joking.
> 
> but yeah i dont see how people would think you're hated or hate you. probably if they didnt like you they would put you on ignore list or something?
> 
> but yeah I like you, for what it's worth.


I think I can sense that.
:O Thanks


Silent Memory said:


> I think you're a nice person, and I like you.  I'm sorry to see that you think people on here hate you.


:O Thanks! I'm sorry again for unfairly accusing you of things because I projected something onto you :frown2:


Persephone The Dread said:


> I made a thread similar to these years ago and it got closed down lol.
> 
> You're alright, better than Gwyn. So no I don't hate you.


Thanks for not hating me! Although about that user it's your personal opinion, not mine at least. I wasn't on the site when she was active but I stumbled upon a couple of her posts when I was reading old threads long ago and I liked her.



WillYouStopDave said:


> I have to admit that you have a certain charisma that I find more than mildly gravitational.


If you really mean it then :O Thanks a lot! :O


truant said:


> I don't hate you.  Lots of people here just don't know what to say to each other. There are lots of different problems here, and people who don't know what to say just don't say anything. Especially if the problem is serious. It makes a lot of people wonder if people just don't like them. But mostly people don't know how to help. That's why the superficial threads generally get a lot more replies.


Thanks! Don't remember telling you this so I wanted to say that I like your posts a lot. You seem like a very intelligent and profound person and have a certain aura that feels very nice and authentic :smile2: At least to me personally


Musicfan said:


> No. People who are outspoken will be criticized but if they personally attack you that's their problem. People show they don't like you when they ignore you completely, which is what happens to me.


:frown2:
I think that's what happens to me too. But I'm so sorry you feel this way. But when I don't respond to or comment something it's because of the lack of energy I have due to depression. I even drop replying to people's private messages which is unrelated to how I feel about them, but it's solely because of the above reason. Sometimes I'm postponing it to when I'd be able to have clearer thoughts and form a reply better and then a lot of time passes and it becomes too late... I know that some other people on this site said they had this problem too.


Karsten said:


> Nah, I'd just say you're self-absorbed *but it's ok.*


Erm... Duh?


Blue Dino said:


> We have to confirm if you are a human first...


Who do you mean by ''we''? You and your mates? Also I don't know what the image was.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Thanks for not hating me! Although about that user it's your personal opinion, not mine at least. I wasn't on the site when she was active but I stumbled upon a couple of her posts when I was reading old threads long ago and I liked her.


Yeah she spent a solid month last year (well just over a year ago now) spamming the forum with threads about me lol constantly mentioning/quoting me so I'd get notifications after she got pissed off with some thread I made about porn. Everytime a new account of hers gets banned she goes crazy about it and does the same thing with the mods. I think she has borderline personality disorder but also some psychopathic traits (of course those two disorders are basically the same thing it's just a way to label psychopaths with more emotional dysregulation than the average or who are female ime):

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/is-anyone-here-not-a-good-person-986193/

After she went off on me the last time I decided to spend more time psychoanalysing her.

A lot of people disagree with her more than I ever did, but I think it got personal for her because we used to chat a bit on one of her early accounts (in pms and using the chat feature,) and because female psychopaths like to **** with me for some reason (irl too)... Also I always pointed out when she had a new account because it was obvious to me (though tbf others would clock her too.) Anyway she's largely just a troll who treats this forum as a game. She's spent a lot of time roleplaying as sexist men and occasionally sexually harassing female posters.

(edit: Honestly it was impressive I've snapped at people on a number of occasions because I have issues controlling anger at times, but like a solid month of daily telling me to kill myself, and telling me how terrible she thought I was and claiming I was the reason every female poster on this forum left and all kinds of ****. And she slept in between those times - you have to assume - and still didn't calm down.)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Well it turns out you're not.. Congratulations BTW, I wonder should I make a poll to see if everyone hates me ?


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

People might hate that


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> :frown2:
> I think that's what happens to me too. But I'm so sorry you feel this way. *But when I don't respond to or comment something it's because of the lack of energy I have due to depression*. I even drop replying to people's private messages which is unrelated to how I feel about them, but it's solely because of the above reason. Sometimes I'm postponing it to when I'd be able to have clearer thoughts and form a reply better and then a lot of time passes and it becomes too late... I know that some other people on this site said they had this problem too.


Same here. Sometimes I type out a response then delete all of it just because SA gets working, or I can't think up what to say. But sometimes there isn't energy to respond. I guess a person with SA shouldn't take things so personally, but us sufferers do have that problem.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> :O Thanks! I'm sorry again for unfairly accusing you of things because I projected something onto you :frown2:


It's okay.  You said some very nice things after that, and you didn't have to, which shows that you're a good person.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Thanks! Don't remember telling you this so I wanted to say that I like your posts a lot. You seem like a very intelligent and profound person and have a certain aura that feels very nice and authentic :smile2: At least to me personally


I wish I was half as smart and profound as I fool people into thinking I am. But I appreciate it.  You seem like a very genuine person yourself.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

From what I have seen on the forums, you're cool


----------



## NotImpossible (Nov 15, 2014)

I don’t know you, but I’m sure no one would have replied to this if they hated you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am indifferent to you.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I am indifferent to you.


are you indifferent to me?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't know how I feel anymore


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't even know who you are.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think people hate psychological weakness ime (that includes on this forum, bizarrely might be more true on this forum then elsewhere actually.) You can be very controversial and maybe you'll annoy some people but they don't really inherently hate you. If you're actually mentally ill or complain about anything people want to kill you lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't know. But i wish you photoshopped a pirate eyepatch over that poor girl's eye.

It kind of shivers me timbers to look at her.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I forgot who the op of this thread was, had to go back and check. I was thinking it was a dude for some reason.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> I forgot who the op of this thread was, had to go back and check. I was thinking it was a dude for some reason.


There was a guy who made a very similar thread just before she did, so that might be why.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Nah, I think you're alright. Sometimes we don't see eye-to-eye when it comes to feminism, but I can live with that. I can still appreciate your courage and the fact that you do give a **** about the world outside your immediate sphere of interest. We need more people who do.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I thought threads like this were against the rules? Somewhat similar to a "Rate my looks" thread. And "Who has it worst?"


----------



## Theys1978 (Jan 28, 2020)

Why did you think so?


----------

